# Where can I buy cubes in Budapest?



## Oskarjb (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi!

My mum is going to Budapest and I´ve told her to get some cubes for me...

I´ve heard that you can buy new Rubik´s studios there but I dont now exactly where, so my question is:

Where can I buy cubes in Budapest? 


Thanks,
Oskarjb


----------



## Zava (Sep 6, 2009)

Oskarjb said:


> Hi!
> 
> My mum is going to Budapest and I´ve told her to get some cubes for me...
> 
> ...



rubiks cubes are sold here in almost every toy shop, I'd say just go to a mall (like westend city center, mammut I or II) and she'll definitely find a studio cube. just make sure that she doesn't confuse them with storeboughts, they are also available here. the logo looks like this: 





or similar to this:




(this is a new logo, I have a studio cube with a logo like this, I don't know if they changed to it, or still using the old one)
anyway they're not that good for speedcubing (much better as a collectors item ), but with a lot of effort they can be made a quite nice cube.


----------



## Oskarjb (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Zava! I´ll tell her!


----------

